# Fuori dal letto nessuno è perfetto



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

*Fuori dal letto nessuno è perfetto*

_Il presidente della Federazione Internazionale appare in un video hard
Nudo, legato con le catene ad una panca, chiede pietà mentre viene picchiato

          Video sadomaso per il boss della F1
Le torture del nazicomandante Mosley

Giochi pericolosi per Max Mosley. Il presidente della Federazione Internazionale dell'Automobile (Fia) appare in un video sadomaso di cinque ore: gioca a fare il comandante nazista che infligge torture ad alcune donne, vestite con tute a strisce bianche e nere che ricordano molto quelle usate dai detenuti ebrei nei campi di concentramento. Per News of the world è il colpo dell'anno. Mosley è sicuramente uno dei personaggi più potenti dello sport mondiale. E' molto difficile che dopo questa vicenda riesca a conservare la sua carica. 

In alcuni estratti del filmato diffuso dal tabloid, Mosley, 67 anni, dà ordini in tedesco a due ragazze e conta le frustate inflitte mentre altre donne, vestite con uniformi che ricordano quelle dell'esercito nazista, osservano in silenzio. Prima di infierire sulle giovani, il numero uno della Fia, si sottopone allo stesso trattamento. Nudo, si fa ispezionare i genitali da una donna-kapò, esaminare i capelli (per vedere se ha i pidocchi), poi, legato con le catene alla panca della tortura, chiede pietà mentre la finta guardia gli frusta il sedere. 


Al termine dell'orgia, racconta poi il 'News of the World', le cinque 'escort', festeggiano brindando, mentre Mosley si riveste e ricompone prima di lasciare soddisfatto l'appartamento. 

Il boss della Fia è il quarto figlio di sir Oswald Mosley, fondatore del British Union of fascists, una formazione politica di estrema destra che negli anni Trenta fu alleata del partito di Benito Mussolini. Sir Mosley, morto nel 1980, fu anche amico personale di Adolf Hitler e Joseph Goebbels (nella cui casa si celebrarono le sue seconde nozze). Il 23 maggio del 1940 fu arrestato e condannato, insieme alla moglie Diana Mitford, a tre anni di carcere. Max nacque durante il periodo di reclusione della coppia. 

67 anni, sposato e con due figli adulti, Mosley viene descritto dal 'News of the World' come un "pervertito sessuale sadomasochista". Sede dell'orgia nazista un lussuoso appartamento nel quartiere londinese di Chelsea, a pochi passi dall'abitazione dell'apparentemente integerrimo presidente della Fia, che in pubblico ha preso le distanze dalle ideologie naziste del padre. Recentemente ha fermamente condannato gli episodi di razzismo in Formula Uno contro il pilota di colore Hamilton. 

Non è possibile fare previsioni sul futuro di Mosley, ma la sua permanenza al vertice della Formula 1 appare quantomeno in dubbio. Il presidente della Fa, tanto per fare un esempio, ha gestito tutta la vicenda della spy story Mclaren-Ferrari. Quale credibilità potrà avere adesso?                                 
                                 (30 marzo 2008)_ 

Posto che una tale violazione  della privacy è vomitevole e che ognuno nella camera da letto fa quel che crede (la moglie sarà meno d'accordo..) ma che figura di mmmerda ha fatto 'sto qua?????


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)




----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Posto che una tale violazione della privacy è vomitevole e che ognuno nella camera da letto fa quel che crede* (la moglie sarà meno d'accordo..) ma che figura di mmmerda ha fatto 'sto qua?????


che faccia di chiulo che hai...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che faccia di chiulo che hai...


perchè?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Ognuno a letto fa come meglio crede... pero' bisogna star bene attenti a chiudere la porta... specie quando si e' noti... Comunque mi va sul culo lui


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Il presidente della Federazione Internazionale appare in un video hard_
> _Nudo, legato con le catene ad una panca, chiede pietà mentre viene picchiato_
> 
> _Video sadomaso per il boss della F1_
> ...


Che frase idiota!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ognuno a letto fa come meglio crede... pero' bisogna star bene attenti a chiudere la porta... specie quando si e' noti... Comunque mi va sul culo lui


sì, certo.
2500 euro per farsi frustare sul culo... pensa la moglie quant'è incazzata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





credo che ora gli farà un bello sconticino per provvedere direttemente


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che frase idiota!


sì, ora lo rivolteranno come un pedalino per ogni cosa fatta .
ci scherzo ma questo si è sputtanato come pochi. E tutto per non avere davvero chiuso la porta..


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che frase idiota!



Gia' ora diranno che era tutta una cazzata razzista per impedire ad hamilton di vincere...i giornalisti sono dei venditori di merda...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, ora lo rivolteranno come un pedalino per ogni cosa fatta .
> ci scherzo ma questo si è sputtanato come pochi. E tutto per non avere davvero chiuso la porta..


Lo so...si è sputtanato. Ma se sa far bene il suo lavoro, chissenefrega come scopa. Se invece fosse un inetto, sarebbe da cacciare anche se fosse casto e puro come un bimbo.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> 2500 euro per farsi frustare sul culo... pensa la moglie quant'è incazzata
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che per quell'uomo 2500 euro siano bazzecole... come per me e te 1 centesimo... 

Comunque se qualcuno fosse interessato io frusto per meno...


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> *2500* euro per farsi frustare sul culo...


ho sempre pensato di aver sbagliato professione...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' ora diranno che era tutta una cazzata razzista per impedire ad hamilton di vincere*...i giornalisti sono dei venditori di merda*...


Poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato di aver sbagliato professione...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so...si è sputtanato. Ma se sa far bene il suo lavoro, chissenefrega come scopa. Se invece fosse un inetto, sarebbe da cacciare anche se fosse casto e puro come un bimbo.


ovvio. razionalmente dovrebbe essere così. invece ora ,pur lavorando bene (non so se lo faccia perchè non lo conoscevo neanche)  si beccherà prese per il culo all'infinito.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Che poi non capisco che riscontro con la realta' possa avere fare quei giochi e immaginarsi in un campo di concentramento... come se io mi vestissi da infermiera per fare quei giochetti e tutti pensassero fosse la mia vocazione!!!

Insomma e' una fantasia un po' malata... ma credo che avrebbe fatto lo stesso effetto immaginare d'essere Kim ll Sung...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ovvio. razionalmente dovrebbe essere così. invece ora ,pur lavorando bene (non so se lo faccia perchè non lo conoscevo neanche) si beccherà prese per il culo all'infinito.


Ma sai...finchè sono prese per il culo...che poi, in certi ambienti nemmeno quelle, e giustamente. La gente comune invece lo prenderà per il culo...ma il moralismo spicciolo fa breccia proprio tra i piccoli.
Ricordiamoci Lapo...se fosse stato un maestro elementare, ora sarebbe disoccupato. Invece...guarda che fico!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che per quell'uomo 2500 euro siano bazzecole... come per me e te 1 centesimo...
> 
> Comunque se qualcuno fosse interessato io frusto per meno...


scherzi??
alcuni anche agggratis


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci Lapo...se fosse stato un maestro elementare, ora sarebbe disoccupato. Invece...guarda che fico!


ne parlavo giusto ieri del lapone arrapato..
bhè..tanto "guarda che fico"  dopo che l'hanno beccato a inchiappettarsi il trans fatto come un mulo non so quanto...lo sputtanamento c'è stato...
ma lui si è consolato in fretta

caro diario ho scoperto che i ricchi piangono meno dei poveri...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sai...finchè sono prese per il culo...che poi, in certi ambienti nemmeno quelle, e giustamente. La gente comune invece lo prenderà per il culo...ma il moralismo spicciolo fa breccia proprio tra i piccoli.
> * Ricordiamoci Lapo*...se fosse stato un maestro elementare, ora sarebbe disoccupato. Invece...guarda che fico!


stavo pensando la stessa cosa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so...si è sputtanato. Ma se sa far bene il suo lavoro, *chissenefrega come scopa*. Se invece fosse un inetto, sarebbe da cacciare anche se fosse casto e puro come un bimbo.


purtroppo frega a tutti, mi sa


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Non so chi sia Lapo... ma mi puzza di Grande Fardello


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice;[B ha detto:
			
		

> 217582][/B]*Non so chi sia Lapo*... ma mi puzza di Grande Fardello


 
scherzi?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so chi sia Lapo... ma mi puzza di Grande Fardello




È il figlio di Margherita Agnelli e del giornalista Alain Elkann.
Oltre ad essere  nipote prediletto del defunto avvocato Gianni Agnelli.

é stato beccato fatto come un mulo (rischio overdose) in camera con un trans tempo fa.

ricoverato e sputtanato pubblicamente più per il trans che per   la coca


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scherzi?


Perche' dovrei... ho di meglio da fare che leggere gossip... per altro non vivo in Italia da anni.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> È il figlio di Margherita Agnelli e del giornalista Alain Elkann.
> Oltre ad essere  nipote prediletto del defunto avvocato Gianni Agnelli.
> 
> é stato beccato fatto come un mulo (rischio overdose) in camera con un trans tempo fa.
> ...

























Quella famiglia e' un bordello...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ne parlavo giusto ieri del lapone arrapato..
> bhè..tanto "guarda che fico" dopo che l'hanno beccato a inchiappettarsi il trans fatto come un mulo non so quanto...*lo sputtanamento c'è stato...*
> *ma lui si è consolato in fretta*
> 
> caro diario ho scoperto che i ricchi piangono meno dei poveri...


Veramente correva voce  che l'inchiappettato era lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo sputtanamento è durato poco (per fortuna). Se sa lavorare, è giusto che quello che piglia per il naso e per altre vie sia solo un problema suo.
Molto meno brugola...a volte piangono, ma poi a loro passa in fretta.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> purtroppo frega a tutti, mi sa


Soprattutto a quelli che non hanno il coraggio di fare quello che gli piacerebbe fare.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto a quelli che non hanno il coraggio di fare quello che gli piacerebbe fare.


Per quanto mi riguarda  leggere di uno che paga per farsi frustare e frustare (e quindi denota di avere le idee un po' confuse...) fa ridere senza aver voglie recondite o non soddisfatte


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto a quelli che non hanno il coraggio di fare quello che gli piacerebbe fare.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda leggere di uno che paga* per farsi frustare e frustare (e quindi denota di avere le idee un po' confuse...)* fa ridere senza aver voglie recondite o non soddisfatte


perchè idee confuse? sadomasochismo, dominazione...idee chiarissime, mi pare


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


guarda, è un classico...il moralismo del piccolo borghese (piccolo borghese nella testa, non nelle tasche) è terribile...fa solo peccatucci, perchè anche se dio è più esatto di una Sveda, lui pensa che l'errore piccolino non lo conti o non lo veda (gaber docet)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ovviamente però, invidia da morire chi se ne fotte e vive la sua vita come preferisce.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> perchè idee confuse? sadomasochismo, dominazione...idee chiarissime, mi pare



'petta che prendo nota 

	
	
		
		
	


	




pensavo fosse una contraddizione


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'petta che prendo nota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, il ruolo può essere scambiato...non è una contraddizione.


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

in effetti di quello che fa nella propria camera da letto non ce ne dovrebbe fregare una cippa


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, il ruolo può essere scambiato...non è una contraddizione.



cioè un masochista può diventare colui che mena??
non lo sapevo, davvero


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda, è un classico...il moralismo del piccolo borghese (piccolo borghese nella testa, non nelle tasche) è terribile...fa solo peccatucci, perchè anche se dio è più esatto di una Sveda, lui pensa che l'errore piccolino non lo conti o non lo veda (gaber docet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutto come dici tu, ma quello che mi fa rabbia è che non solo lo invidia da morire, ma lo critica anche...questo mi fa girare le cosiddette.....


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tutto come dici tu, ma quello che mi fa rabbia è che non solo lo invidia da morire, ma lo critica anche...questo mi fa girare le cosiddette.....


sai com'è...l'invidia vera genera sempre cattiveria. Voglia di colpire chi vorresti essere e non hai il coraggio o la possibilità di essere.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè un *masochista può diventare colui che mena??*
> non lo sapevo, davvero


si.


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

un giorno un tipo con cui stavo mentre amoreggiavamo mi tira una mozzicata improvvisa nel collo..un male teribbiile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




gli ho tirato una pappina che ha avuto le 5 dite per un tot...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda, è un classico...il moralismo del piccolo borghese (piccolo borghese nella testa, non nelle tasche) è terribile...fa solo peccatucci, perchè anche se dio è più esatto di una Sveda, lui pensa che l'errore piccolino non lo conti o non lo veda (gaber docet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invece di questo non son sicura... il piccolo ha la morbosita' di sapere cosa fa il grande per sentirni meglio... ah sono normale anche io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il moralismo e' finto per tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

onestamente non vedo l'impossibilità di andare a puttane e farsi frustare anche  per il povero cristo senza tanti soldi..
non saranno 5 prostitute e non saranno nell'hotel strafigo ma chi si accontenta gode


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un giorno un tipo con cui stavo mentre amoreggiavamo mi tira una mozzicata improvvisa nel collo..un male teribbiile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai fatto benissimo


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> hai fatto benissimo


il rischio era che gli piacesse...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece di questo non son sicura... il piccolo ha la morbosita' di sapere cosa fa il grande per sentirni meglio... ah sono normale anche io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il moralismo è ipocrisia. In quel senso è finto, si.
In che senso normale?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tu sei una iena bastarda fumata e bevitrice. Non sei normale...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> il rischio era che gli piacesse...


...ma cosa, la mazzata che gli hai dato?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> il rischio era che gli piacesse...

















Una volta uno m'ha mollato uno sculaccione...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una volta uno m'ha mollato uno sculaccione...


anche a me. Mi sono incazzata come un toro


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma cosa, la mazzata che gli hai dato?


si...ma uno almeno si informa prima no??  ti piacciono i morsi?? così si regola..


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si...ma uno almeno si informa prima no??  ti piacciono i morsi?? così si regola..


così levi il gusto della sopresa


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il moralismo è ipocrisia. In quel senso è finto, si.
> _In che senso normale?_
> 
> 
> ...


Nel senso che magari mi piace farmi spegnare i mozziconi di sigaretta sulle natiche... e sai magari un po' perversa mi sento... ma poi leggo di un rincoglionito che si fa frustare per 5 ore con la  videocamera accesa e penso... ma guarda che pervertito e pure razzista... e mi sento tanto meglio con me stessa perche' la perversione se ne fotte del conto in banca... lei si che e' democratica... torno a casa mi metto il mio completo da orsacchitto e urlo ... Ammore scendine giu' che ho comprato le Marlboro al mentolo!


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si...ma uno almeno si informa prima no?? ti piacciono i morsi?? così si regola..


Ceto che si...farlo all'improvviso è un bastardata


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel senso che magari mi piace farmi spegnare i mozziconi di sigaretta sulle natiche... e sai magari un po' perversa mi sento... ma poi leggo di un rincoglionito che si fa frustare per 5 ore con la videocamera accesa e penso... ma guarda che pervertito e pure razzista... e mi sento tanto meglio con me stessa perche' la perversione se ne fotte del conto in banca... lei si che e' democratica... torno a casa mi metto il mio completo da orsacchitto e urlo ... Ammore scendine giu' che ho comprato le Marlboro al mentolo!
































stamattina hai respirato a pieni polmoni mentre ti facevano il pieno, mi sa


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> stamattina hai respirato a pieni polmoni mentre ti facevano il pieno, mi sa


No vedi il fatto e' che dubito che qualcuno si interessi alle 5 prostitute e le perseguiti chiamandole razziste e perverse!!! Perche' son piccole come me... ma lui e' un grande ed e' uno sporcaccione, perverso e razzista... questo si che sentire meglio!!

Tu capisci cosa intendo, vero bestia orrida?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vedi il fatto e' che dubito che qualcuno si interessi alle 5 prostitute e le perseguiti chiamandole razziste e perverse!!! Perche' son piccole come me... ma lui e' un grande ed e' uno sporcaccione, perverso e razzista... questo si che sentire meglio!!
> 
> Tu capisci cosa intendo, vero bestia orrida?


ma perchè razzista??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








per me la mettete giù troppo dura.
di scandaletti del genere è sempre stato pieno il mondo ma giustamente dopo due giorni non te li ricordi neanche più
ti fai la risata , perchè le debolezze altrui fanno sempre ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e poi morta lì.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel senso che magari mi piace farmi spegnare i mozziconi di sigaretta sulle natiche... e sai magari un po' perversa mi sento... ma poi leggo di un rincoglionito che si fa frustare per 5 ore con la videocamera accesa e penso... ma guarda che pervertito e pure razzista... e mi sento tanto meglio con me stessa perche' la perversione se ne fotte del conto in banca... lei si che e' democratica... *torno a casa mi metto il mio completo da orsacchiotto e urlo* ... Ammore scendine giu' che ho comprato le Marlboro al mentolo!


Veramente era il mio...rendimelo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non credo comunque che il come fossero vestiti (da nazista o da cappuccetto rosso fa davvero differenza?:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    abbia particolare rilevanza...se no sarebbe veramente stupido chi legge in quei travestimenti significati diversi da quelli di particolari tendenze sessuali...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente era il mio...rendimelo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi zorro può restare zorro senza problemi?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente era il mio...rendimelo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè razzista???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si parlava gia' di razzismo per lui all'ingresso di Hamilton nei circuiti di formula 1... con la storiaccia della McLaren e il titolo levato ad Hamilton peggiorarono... certo che trovarlo a mettere in scena una versione porno dell'olocausto non ha migliorato la sua immagine... per certo dira' addio al suo lavoro...

Comunque le cose che ho scritto prima erano ironiche... per me sono cazzi suoi sa gli piace essere frustato da Campanellino o da Stalin...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vedi il fatto e' che dubito che qualcuno si interessi alle 5 prostitute e le perseguiti chiamandole razziste e perverse!!! Perche' son piccole come me... *ma lui e' un grande ed e' uno sporcaccione, perverso e razzista... questo si che sentire meglio*!!
> 
> Tu capisci cosa intendo, vero bestia orrida?


a tanti fa sentire migliori....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque le cose che ho scritto prima erano ironiche... per me sono cazzi suoi sa gli piace essere frustato da *Campanellino* o da Stalin...



ma quanto sei perversa??


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si parlava gia' di razzismo per lui all'ingresso di Hamilton nei circuiti di formula 1... con la storiaccia della McLaren e il titolo levato ad Hamilton peggiorarono... certo che trovarlo a mettere in scena una versione porno dell'olocausto non ha migliorato la sua immagine... per certo dira' addio al suo lavoro...
> 
> Comunque le cose che ho scritto prima erano ironiche...* per me sono cazzi suoi sa gli piace essere frustato da Campanellino o da Stalin*...


Io sogno spesso di essere frustato da Margherita Hack dopo aver cannato l'esame di fisica1...sarà grave?


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sogno spesso di essere *frustato da Margherita Hack* dopo aver cannato l'esame di fisica1...sarà grave?


se ti sculacciasse sarebbe peggio....


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quanto sei perversa??


In un forum avevo quel nick... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dissacratrice!!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a tanti fa sentire migliori....


Infatti da li nasce la morbosita' di sapere cosa fa tizio famoso a letto... o quanti se ne fa tizio o tizia perche' cosi' giustifico i miei di amanti...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Trovo veramente schifoso che si possano divulgare notizie e immagini della vita privata di chicchessia... dovrebbe vergognarsi chi divulga e non chi si vive il sesso a modo suo...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quanto sei perversa??


Non sono parole mie... alla fine del libro che a Brugola ha fatto cagare "Ingannevole il cuore piu' di ogni altra cosa" il personaggio principale al quale piace farsi attaccare pinzette all'uccello e cose varie.. ricorda che guardando Peter Pan si chiedeva quanto potesse  piacere a peter pan venir punzecchiato da Campanellino...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono parole mie... alla fine del libro che a Brugola ha fatto cagare "Ingannevole il cuore piu' di ogni altra cosa" il personaggio principale al quale piace farsi attaccare pinzette all'uccello e cose varie.. ricorda che guardando Peter Pan si chiedeva quanto potesse  piacere a peter pan venir punzecchiato da Campanellino...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sogno spesso di essere frustato da Margherita Hack dopo aver cannato l'esame di fisica1...sarà grave?


dipende.....se ti piace o meno....


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se ti sculacciasse sarebbe peggio....


hai ragione anche tu


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dipende*.....se ti piace o meno*....


No...odiavo non passare gli esami!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No...odiavo non passare gli esami!


Dicono tutti cosi'...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No...odiavo non passare gli esami!












la hack sarà bruttina ma è di una simpatia !


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la hack sarà bruttina ma è di una simpatia !


Ha una gran testa...in tutti i sensi


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha una gran testa...in tutti i sensi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No...odiavo non passare gli esami!


mi riferivo alla punizione....sveglia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi riferivo alla punizione....sveglia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


L'avevo capito...il no al primo, portava implicito il si al secondo...sveglia tu!


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

e com'è che a me nessuno mi ha mai voluta sculacciare???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








avrò la faccia di quella che ne ha prese già tante...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e com'è che a me nessuno mi ha mai voluta sculacciare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















O forse c'hai la faccia come il...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e com'è che a me nessuno mi ha mai voluta sculacciare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per 50 eurini provvedo io se vuoi..


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e com'è che a me nessuno mi ha mai voluta sculacciare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

vabè... ora tutti missionari...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

veramente....


la vicenda non fa che aumentare la mia stima per Mosley.

anzi, vorrei vedere un video dove una prostituta frusta Fedele Confalonieri.
In quel caso, aumenterebbe la mia stima per la prostituta.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> veramente....
> 
> 
> la vicenda non fa che aumentare la mia stima per Mosley.
> ...


In ogni caso tra poco potrai vedere dal vivo il suo padrone che frusta gli italiani


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avevo capito...il no al primo, portava implicito il si al secondo...*sveglia tu!*


touchèe


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In ogni caso tra poco potrai vedere dal vivo il suo padrone che frusta gli italiani


oh madoninna santa...non è  ancora detto!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In ogni caso tra poco potrai vedere dal vivo il suo padrone che frusta gli italiani



se gli italiani vorranno farsi frustare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e com'è che a me nessuno mi ha mai voluta sculacciare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se gli italiani vorranno farsi frustare


Certo che si...adorano lamentarsi e piagnucolare! Sono felici se possono addossare le colpe dei loro lividi a qualcun altro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lo eleggono sicuro...vedrete!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Mi stanno arrivando un monte di santini... mi chiedo perche' non si fanno frustacchiare un po anziche' mutilare gli alberi...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si...adorano lamentarsi e piagnucolare! Sono felici se possono addossare le colpe dei loro lividi a qualcun altro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> veramente....
> 
> 
> la vicenda non fa che aumentare la mia stima per Mosley.
> ...


Guarda che quelle donne le paga.... hai stima per un uomo che paga per realizzare la fantasia di frustare e farsi frustare in una grottesca messinscena?
Io ho stima per chi liberamente vive la propria sessualità e al massimo posso dire che Mosley quantomeno non ha costretto nessuno e non è un pedofilo, quindi nel suo privato farà come gli pare, ma da qui a stimarlo.......


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Guarda che quelle donne le paga.... hai stima per un uomo che paga per realizzare la fantasia di frustare e farsi frustare in una grottesca messinscena?
> Io ho stima per chi liberamente vive la propria sessualità e al massimo posso dire che Mosley quantomeno non ha costretto nessuno e non è un pedofilo, quindi nel suo privato farà come gli pare, ma da qui a stimarlo.......


Posso tranquillamente stimare Mosley come uomo d'affari... anche se paga per mettere in atto le sue fantasie sessuali... la trovo onesta come cosa...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>

















Io non voto...chi potrei votare, d'altronde? Il clerical-liberista Veltroni? O il neo non-violento Bertinotti? Magari Pecoraro-Scania....l'eco-verde che dovrebbe diventar rosso di vergogna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




no no...questa volta, nessun teatrino!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non voto...chi potrei votare, d'altronde? Il clerical-liberista Veltroni? O il neo non-violento Bertinotti? Magari Pecoraro-Scania....l'eco-verde che dovrebbe diventar rosso di vergogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutto ma non il nano


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

nemmeno la santanchè?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso tranquillamente stimare Mosley come uomo d'affari... *anche se paga per mettere in atto le sue fantasie sessuali... la trovo onesta come cosa*...


Infatti...che cosa c'è di male?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutto ma non il nano


portatore di democrazia....


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutto ma non il nano


Infatti non voterei mai il nano! Ma nemmeno i compari del mortazza...adesso basta con le prese per il culo!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Ma non c'e' nessuna pornostar votabile?


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso tranquillamente stimare Mosley come uomo d'affari... anche se paga per mettere in atto le sue fantasie sessuali... la trovo onesta come cosa...


infatti mi riferivo alla stima per l'episodio specifico.
La stima come uomo d'affari (e anche come attore...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non è discussa.
Ma il fatto che l'episodio 'aumenti la stima' implica un condividere l'evento convinti che sia il modo giusto di approcciarsi ad una sessualità, nonchè condivisibile... 
Considerando che stava con delle donne pagate per inscenare un episodio che comunque offende un popolo intero, oltre all'oovvia umiliazione per la moglie, i figli e anche per lui stesso nel vedersi sbattuto in prima pagina......
Direi piuttosto che 'la stima non è intaccata dall'evento', ma non che ne è accresciuta!


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non c'e' nessuna pornostar votabile?


la santanchè...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> nemmeno la santanchè?


stamattina chiedo al  mio capo (più giovane di me di 
3 anni e con il quale sono in straconfidenza )cosa vota.
Lui esita poi mi dice:
credo la santanchè.
lo guardo fulminata e lui : tu?
dico la mia (altra storia..)
e lui serissimo mi dice:
da oggi i nostri rapporti orali sono finiti 

	
	
		
		
	


	












poi aggiunge: le trombatine invece caleranno vistosamente di numero 

	
	
		
		
	


	













(oh, mai trombato con lui nè? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

certo che te tra capi e fornitori stai messa bene....


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stamattina chiedo al mio capo (più giovane di me di
> 3 anni e con il quale sono in straconfidenza )cosa vota.
> Lui esita poi mi dice:
> credo la santanchè.
> ...


questo si chiama pasturare...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> certo che te tra capi e fornitori stai messa bene....
















  effettivamente...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti mi riferivo alla stima per l'episodio specifico.
> La stima come uomo d'affari (e anche come attore...:condom
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo ci sia un modo giusto e uno sbagliato... ci son modi diversi... non mi piace essere frustata... ma se un adulto consenziete ne trae piacere a me che mi frega? 
Sicuramnte non accresce la mia stima in lui... per altro non mi sta simpatico... ma siccome non conosciamo i gusti di Insonne ci sta che per lui sia accresciuta!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia un modo giusto e uno sbagliato... ci son modi diversi... non mi piace essere frustata... ma se un adulto consenziete ne trae piacere a me che mi frega?


infatti!!!


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramnte non accresce la mia stima in lui...


M iconcentravo su questo aspetto.
E' pur vero che accrescerebbe la stima di chi ha i medesimi gusti sessuali 'particolari' ma direi di nessun altro....mi sbaglio?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> M iconcentravo su questo aspetto.
> E' pur vero che accrescerebbe la stima di chi ha i medesimi gusti sessuali 'particolari' ma direi di nessun altro....mi sbaglio?!?


dite quel che volete ma se a uno piace farsi frustare e picchiare per me ha delle insicurezze di fondo che si riflettono anche in altre situazioni al di fuori della sfera sessuale.
d'accordo, nulla di che ma io gradirei uno che non apprezza la frustata


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

se senti una folata di vento è la mia ironia che sfreccia a 100 all'ora ma che tum purtroppo, non cogli




Grande82 ha detto:


> M iconcentravo su questo aspetto.
> E' pur vero che accrescerebbe la stima di chi ha i medesimi gusti sessuali 'particolari' ma direi di nessun altro....mi sbaglio?!?


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dite quel che volete ma se a uno piace farsi frustare e picchiare per me ha delle insicurezze di fondo che si riflettono anche in altre situazioni al di fuori della sfera sessuale.
> d'accordo, nulla di che ma io gradirei uno che non apprezza la frustata


avevi aperto un post sulle perversioni...
ognuno ha le sue, ed essendo adulti  e consenzienti non ci sono limiti..
magari a te piace succhiare l'alluce...mi farebbe schifo ma lo capirei..


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se senti una folata di vento è la mia ironia che sfreccia a 100 all'ora ma che tum purtroppo, non cogli


cominciavo a sospettarlo!
O almeno lo speravo!
Humor inglese?!?!?!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> avevi aperto un post sulle perversioni...
> ognuno ha le sue, ed essendo adulti  e consenzienti non ci sono limiti..
> magari a te piace succhiare l'alluce...mi farebbe schifo ma lo capirei..


bhò. a me sembra che sia una sorta di punizione senza la quale non gode.
denota una _leggera_ insicurezza o bisogno di essere punito che m'inquieta.
poi liberissimi tutti di prendersi a scudisciate nel culo o succhiarsi gli alluci.
personalmente preferirei un ganzo meno stravagante a letto...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Io trovo perversa la posizione del missionario...


----------



## La Lupa (31 Marzo 2008)

Comunque è una gran figura di merda.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque è una gran figura di merda.


grande, grande, grande


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Ehhh gia... pensate alla moglie e i figli... io mi trasferirei altrove...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh gia... pensate alla moglie e i figli... io mi trasferirei altrove...


magari dopo 38 anni di matrimonio la moglie si era rotta di scudisciarlo ...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> magari dopo 38 anni di matrimonio la moglie si era rotta di scudisciarlo ...


Poi a una certa eta' non c'e' piu' la forza per scudisciare...


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh gia... pensate alla moglie e i figli... io mi trasferirei altrove...


 

Figurati, con il ritmo di scoop che ci propinano, questo fra 15 gg. é già nel dimenticatoio.... resterà solo l'eventuale causa legale con la moglie.
Bruja


p.s. A proposito di elezioni.... tutte le volte mi faccio un sacco di risate, non votano questo, quello e non assolutamente quell'altro, ma alla fine restiamo sempre al ballottaggio con i candidati più cialtroni, e sono sempre gli stessi nelle opposte fazioni... curiosa questa cosa


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi a una certa eta' non c'e' piu' la forza per scudisciare...


appunto...e poi la pelle non è più bella tesa e tonica 

	
	
		
		
	


	








rischi di lasciare dei bei segni


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> magari dopo 38 anni di matrimonio la moglie si era rotta di scudisciarlo ...


voi ci scherzate... 
queste sono fantasie di cui non parlano con la moglie... per vergogna o non so cosa...
qui c'è stata anni fa  un'utente che ha scoperto il marito nella medesima situazione... son ca-voli poco zuccherati...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> voi ci scherzate...
> queste sono fantasie di cui non parlano con la moglie... per vergogna o non so cosa...
> qui c'è stata anni fa  un'utente che ha scoperto il marito nella medesima situazione... son ca-voli poco zuccherati...



lo so Mailea. Cerco di sdrammatizzare.
Come possa uno avere rapporti con la moglie per 38 senza dirle almeno "dammi uno schiaffetto"  e poi paghi per farsi frustare mi lascia attonita ma lo capisco


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Comunque ho visto un pezzetto su youtube e non e' granche'... pero' lui c'ha un bel fisico per un 67enne...


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so Mailea. Cerco di sdrammatizzare.
> Come possa uno avere rapporti con la moglie per 38 senza dirle almeno "dammi uno schiaffetto" e poi paghi per farsi frustare mi lascia attonita ma lo capisco


io conosco donne che sono sposate  da anni e non hanno mai confessato ai mariti di amare i rapporti anali..
che cavolo si diranno la notte queste coppie ???


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ho visto un pezzetto su youtube e non e' granche'... pero' lui c'ha un bel fisico per un 67enne...


se era un cesso lo frustavi con più gusto?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se era un cesso lo frustavi con più gusto?



Bhe' chiaro...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io conosco donne che sono sposate da anni e non hanno mai confessato ai mariti di amare i rapporti anali..
> che cavolo si diranno la notte queste coppie ???


ma infatti... perchè?
perchè vergognarsi nell'intimità


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma infatti... perchè?
> perchè vergognarsi nell'intimità


no io intendevo..perchè sposarsi??


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ho visto un pezzetto su youtube e non e' granche'... pero' lui c'ha un bel fisico per un 67enne...


trovo che sia un bell'uomo.. mi piacciono molto gli occhi...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no io intendevo..perchè sposarsi??
















pensi che sia per questo?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Vi diro' ora mi sta simpatico... vecchio sporcaccione... vieni qua che ti frusto!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma infatti... perchè?
> perchè vergognarsi nell'intimità


se si inizia a non comunicare una cosa così fondamentale come i propri gusti e le proprie esigenze è recoaro che ci si tradisce.
invece la prima volta che si fa sesso si stila una bella listina e la si fa timbare per accettazione al partner...
patti chiari, amicizia lunga.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





potrei fare la consulente matrimoniale


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> pensi che sia per questo?


parlando seriamente io quando raccolgo le confidenze di queste donne mi chiedo perchè si son sposate con un uomo con il quale non hanno un minimo di confidenza.
Voglio dire, se sei sposata da un pò vuol dire che hai sempre finto ti piacessero alcune pratiche, e non hai mai avuto abbastanza confidenza per confessare le tue?? ma che cazzone sono???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ci sta che la confidenza si consolidi col tempo, ma certe informazioni (analmente parlando) sono da farsi subito.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi diro' ora mi sta simpatico... vecchio sporcaccione... vieni qua che ti frusto!!!!


eccerto, in più caccia 2500 a frustatina


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ho visto un pezzetto su youtube e non e' granche'... pero' lui c'ha un bel fisico per un 67enne...


Messo a confronto col Bas.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensare che sono coetanei....


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto, in più caccia 2500 a frustatina


Pero' le pappine sono aggratis insieme a un bel tapirone...per essersi fatto beccare col culo all'aria...


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' le pappine sono aggratis insieme a un bel *tapirone...per essersi fatto beccare col culo all'aria*...


sto male...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' le pappine sono aggratis insieme a un bel tapirone...per essersi fatto beccare col culo all'aria...


che scema che sei


----------



## La Lupa (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io conosco donne che sono sposate da anni e non hanno mai confessato ai mariti di amare i rapporti anali..
> che cavolo si diranno la notte queste coppie ???


Sì... ma vaglielo a spiegare al marito come hai fatto a scoprirla questa passione...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> trovo che sia un bell'uomo.. mi piacciono molto gli occhi...



sì, non è malaccio.
comunque la faccia da nazista un po' ce l'ha


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... ma vaglielo a spiegare al marito come hai fatto a scoprirla questa passione...


oh..ci sta che una si sia infilata un dito per sbaglio e le sia piaciuto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sai amore, da piccola mi provavo la febbre 10 volte al giorno...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> parlando seriamente io quando raccolgo le confidenze di queste donne mi chiedo perchè si son sposate con un uomo con il quale non hanno un minimo di confidenza.
> Voglio dire, se sei sposata da un pò vuol dire che hai sempre finto ti piacessero alcune pratiche, e non hai mai avuto abbastanza confidenza per confessare le tue?? ma che cazzone sono???
> 
> 
> ...


sinceramente non me lo spiego... perchè anche se ti vergogni a fare la lista di Asu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che ci vuole ad indirizzarlo verso i tuoi gusti quando sei in situazione...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh..ci sta che una si sia infilata un dito per sbaglio e le sia piaciuto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















No sai caro e' che m'e' scivolato un dito in culo!... Concedetemela questa...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... ma vaglielo a spiegare al marito come hai fatto a scoprirla questa passione...


fai finta di sperimentare assieme dai...


----------



## La Lupa (31 Marzo 2008)

...  scusa sai...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... preparavo il minestrone e mi sono seduta su una carota...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, non è malaccio.
> comunque la faccia da nazista un po' ce l'ha


infatti dà più l'impressione del sadico che del masochista


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

che cazzone che siete...oh..parliamo di sesso anale mica di chissà che...

non è che gli devi confessare che ami l'arredamento a vacchetta...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... scusa sai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


passa tu alla guida Anselmo... ops son rimasta incagliata sul cambio:condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erò...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sinceramente non me lo spiego... perchè anche se ti vergogni a fare la lista di Asu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma infatti. Sempre quando si fa all'ammore ognuno indirizza l'altro dove vuole .. 
o fa come sconsolata che gli fa la piantina topagrafica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ora sono seria però: se uno mentre trombiamo mi chiede di dargli una frustata sul culo un po' male io ci resto


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti dà più l'impressione del sadico che del masochista


han detto che non è contraddizione...sado o maso l'è istess 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non la sapevo mica questa cosa qua


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono seria però: se uno mentre trombiamo mi chiede di dargli una frustata sul culo un po' male io ci resto


poi dopo quando inizi a vedere il culo arrossato secondo me ti piace... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




basta che non sporchi le lenzuola di sangue..


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> poi dopo quando inizi a vedere il culo arrossato secondo me ti piace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figurati. proprio io che come vedo una goccia di sangue tombolo a terra come un sacco di patate..


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Figurati. proprio io che come vedo una goccia di sangue tombolo a terra come un sacco di patate..


si ma devi prenderlo a frustate..mica scuoiarlo..


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> han detto che non è contraddizione...sado o maso l'è istess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaaaaaaaaaaa
secondo me si fa confusione come tra omosessuali e bisex...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si ma devi prenderlo a frustate..mica scuoiarlo..


se si fa un lavoro si deve fare bene


----------



## La Lupa (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> passa tu alla guida Anselmo... ops son rimasta incagliata sul cambio:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tal proposito... brrrrr.... me ne hai fatto venire in mente una....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa
> secondo me si fa confusione come tra omosessuali e bisex...


no, no Mailea.
Moltimodi ha detto così..


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

cioè?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Che poi vogli dire... se una moglie confessasse a marito di amare il sesso anale quello dalla gioia se ne fregherebbe di sapere come e quando... a quel punto le giurerebbe eterno amore...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> cioè?


_perchè idee confuse? sadomasochismo, dominazione...idee chiarissime, mi pare 

No, il ruolo può essere scambiato...non è una contraddizione.

_anch'io non ne ero mica al corrente


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, no Mailea.
> Moltimodi ha detto così..


gli dici a Moltimodi che quello è lo switch (credo si scriva così)


----------



## La Lupa (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> cioè?


Roba che è successa ad un mio amico... niente... ti dico solo che ha dovuto cambiare macchina per la disperazione... con una quantità di arbre magique appesi dentro che manco in Seven...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Roba che è successa ad un mio amico... niente... ti dico solo che ha dovuto cambiare macchina per la disperazione... con una quantità di arbre magique appesi dentro che manco in Seven...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Roba che è successa ad un mio amico... niente... ti dico solo che ha dovuto cambiare macchina per la disperazione... con una quantità di arbre magique appesi dentro che manco in Seven...


è quello che penso?????














miii che zozzeria!!


----------



## La Lupa (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


>


Tu ridi ma a me viene da conare ogni volta che ci penso...


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

ultimamente i thread prendono una piega particolare...


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Io non vi posso leggere....
Rido da sola e i miei iniziano a porsi strane domande....


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Vi leggo un po' feticiste... scusate ma quello0 ceh si fa frustare... sporcaccione e drogate!!!


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

poi diranno la cazzata che è la primavera....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

non ho ancora visto il filmato, ma sento che sto tizio lo adoro

pensa che fiko avere uno zio così, al cenone di Natale.

anzi, pensa che regali potrebbe farti!!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Scudiscia il tacchino di sicuro... soffri pennuto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non ho ancora visto il filmato, ma sento che sto tizio lo adoro
> 
> pensa che fiko avere uno zio così, al cenone di Natale.
> 
> anzi, pensa che regali potrebbe farti!!!



ho idea che anche lui ti adorerebbe...


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non ho ancora visto il filmato, ma sento che sto tizio lo adoro
> 
> pensa che fiko avere uno zio così, al cenone di Natale.
> 
> *anzi, pensa che regali potrebbe farti!*!!


cappello, manette e pistola?


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non ho ancora visto il filmato, ma sento che sto tizio lo adoro
> 
> pensa che fiko avere uno zio così, al cenone di Natale.
> 
> *anzi, pensa che regali potrebbe farti*!!!


un frustino farcito di cappone...???


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> 2500 euro per farsi frustare sul culo... pensa la moglie quant'è incazzata
> 
> 
> ...


 























  roba da matti....io l'avrei fatto per 250 ,00 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  a minuto


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che per quell'uomo 2500 euro siano bazzecole... come per me e te 1 centesimo...
> 
> Comunque se qualcuno fosse interessato io frusto per meno...


 
giochiamo al ribasso...vediamo chi vince Iena!


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e com'è che a me nessuno mi ha mai voluta sculacciare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> nemmeno la santanchè?


 



la voto io


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> poi dopo quando inizi a vedere il culo arrossato secondo me ti piace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e se piacesse proprio quelo?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Roba che è successa ad un mio amico... niente... ti dico solo che ha dovuto cambiare macchina per la disperazione... con una quantità di arbre magique appesi dentro che manco in Seven...


 






 e maronna mia......


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

_Da informazioni fornitemi da una fonte altamente attendibile vicina alla polizia inglese_ -afferma Mosley nella lettera- _sono venuto a sapere che, nelle ultime due settimane circa, e' stata condotta un'indagine segreta sulla mia vita privata effettuata da esperti del settore, per ragioni e per clienti al momento non noti. Ho avuto simili informazioni anche dalla Francia_". 

"_Purtroppo siete già a conoscenza con i risultati di questa indagine segreta_ - scrive ancora il presidente della Fia - e sono estremamente dispiaciuto se questo ha creato dell'imbarazzo a voi o alle vostre associazioni. Non contento di aver pubblicato attività estremamente personali e private e che sono quanto meno imbarazzanti, un giornale inglese ha pubblicato la storia affermando che vi erano anche delle implicazioni naziste. *Questo è assolutamente falso".*


----------



## Mari' (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> _Da informazioni fornitemi da una fonte altamente attendibile vicina alla polizia inglese_ -afferma Mosley nella lettera- _sono venuto a sapere che, nelle ultime due settimane circa, e' stata condotta un'indagine segreta sulla mia vita privata effettuata da esperti del settore, per ragioni e per clienti al momento non noti. Ho avuto simili informazioni anche dalla Francia_".
> 
> "_Purtroppo siete già a conoscenza con i risultati di questa indagine segreta_ - scrive ancora il presidente della Fia - e sono estremamente dispiaciuto se questo ha creato dell'imbarazzo a voi o alle vostre associazioni. Non contento di aver pubblicato attività estremamente personali e private e che sono quanto meno imbarazzanti, un giornale inglese ha pubblicato la storia affermando che vi erano anche delle implicazioni naziste. *Questo è assolutamente falso".*


... sempre piu' ridicola divertente la notizia  ... sarebbe piu' saggio tacere


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sempre piu' ridicola divertente la notizia  ... sarebbe piu' saggio tacere


che pirla!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








lo piglierei a frustate sul culo!


----------



## Old Addos (2 Aprile 2008)

*Lo capisco*

E' incazzato come un' aquila con Dirk Bogarde , che gli ha scippato la parte ne " Il portiere di notte ".


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2008)

a me fa incazzare che qualcuno possa rubare immagini e notizie della vita sessuale degli altri e poi metterla in ridicolo su giornali ed internet...
è inammissibile, dovrebbero esserci pene molto severe...
per fortuna di noi non gliene frega una cippa a nessuno, ma vorrei vedere chi ci riderebbe sù... anche per un semplice missionario... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l'indomani al lavoro tutti "ciao ti sei divertito ieri sera..."


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> a me fa incazzare che qualcuno possa rubare immagini e notizie della vita sessuale degli altri e poi metterla in ridicolo su giornali ed internet...
> è inammissibile, dovrebbero esserci pene molto severe...
> per fortuna di noi non gliene frega una cippa a nessuno, ma vorrei vedere chi ci riderebbe sù... anche per un semplice missionario...
> 
> ...


hai ragione Mailea.
Infatti ho esordito all'inizio del thread dicendo che una violazione tale della privacy è vomitevole.


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ragione Mailea.
> Infatti ho esordito all'inizio del thread dicendo che una violazione tale della privacy è vomitevole.


Col tuo capo poi... 
"ti vedo stanca"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












ah no.. era il fornitore...


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Col tuo capo poi...
> "ti vedo stanca"
> 
> 
> ...


Son donnina tollerante e saggia.






lo sto silurando per un altro


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Buon giorno,

oggi mi aspetta altro giornatone da schifo... e voi stata ancora qui a parlare di quel pover uomo... siete legnose e invidiose...e ho deciso di ammonirvi per questo...


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

è in effetti vomitole la violazione della privacy, e dovrebbero mandare in galera chi ha diffuso il  video. Però certo comica è comica...che poi per rimediarla lui stia a preoccuparsi di spiegare che non è nazista è fenomenale...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buon giorno,
> 
> oggi mi aspetta altro giornatone da schifo... e voi stata ancora qui a parlare di quel pover uomo... siete legnose e invidiose...e ho deciso di ammonirvi per questo...


ciao spaccona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io anche avrò una giornata del piffero.
Troverò però un po' di tempo per voi.
Su, su ,non preoccupatevi


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> *a me fa incazzare che qualcuno possa rubare immagini e notizie della vita sessuale degli altri e poi metterla in ridicolo su giornali ed internet...*
> è inammissibile, dovrebbero esserci pene molto severe...
> per fortuna di noi non gliene frega una cippa a nessuno, ma vorrei vedere chi ci riderebbe sù... anche per un semplice missionario...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Aggiornamenti:

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_44678962.html


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Mi spiace molto per lui... anche se mi va sul culo da prima di questo scandalo..pero' c'era da aspettarselo


----------

